# after pkg_add xorg startx does not work



## sysman (May 20, 2010)

Hi all. I'm trying figure out why my X does not work. I've red X11Configuration handbook session, I started to install xorg package through "pkg_add -r xorg" but this issue showed up when I try to "startx":


```
xinit: No such file or directory: no server /usr/local/bin/X in PATH  (in effects, no X binary has installed in that path)

xinit: no such process server error
```
During [cmd=]pkg_add -r xorg[/cmd] I've noticed that a lot of package was not being installed for some reasons, so I dont know what to proceed now. Any idea?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2010)

sysman said:
			
		

> During "pkg_add -r xorg" I've noticed that a lot of package was not being installed for some reasons, so I dont know what to proceed now. Any idea?


Yeah, fix those errors. Your install is only half done. Hence the missing files.


----------



## sysman (May 20, 2010)

xorg type program installed are:

```
xinit-1.1.1_1       X Window System initializer
xorg-apps-7.4_1     X.org apps meta-port
xorg-docs-1.4,1     X.org documentation files
xorg-fonts-100dpi-7.4 X.Org 100dpi bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-7.4      X.org fonts meta-port
xorg-fonts-75dpi-7.4 X.Org 75dpi bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-cyrillic-7.4 X.Org Cyrillic bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-miscbitmaps-7.4 X.Org miscellaneous bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-truetype-7.4 X.Org TrueType fonts
xorg-fonts-type1-7.4 X.Org Type1 fonts
xorg-libraries-7.4  X.org libraries meta-port
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 20, 2010)

You don't even have xorg-server, so fix the problems as advised before.


----------



## sysman (May 20, 2010)

By now, I'm trying to carry out a fresh installation throughout xorg source, seems that xorg-server is being installed now and other related pkg such as HAL . I dont know why "pkg_add -r xorgs" didnt work at all.. "make install" is currenlty running, at the end I will know if it has worked for me.

SYS


----------



## adamk (May 20, 2010)

sysman said:
			
		

> I dont know why "pkg_add -r xorgs" didnt work at all..



Which is why it's important to take note of error messages.  You said:



> I've noticed that a lot of package was not being installed for some reasons



But you didn't give us any error messages, and I'm not quite those those error messages would have given the reason.

Adam


----------



## sysman (May 20, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> Which is why it's important to take note of error messages.  You said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok Adam, I'm agree with you, but I lost those error messages, so for me is quite impossible to remind them.


----------



## sysman (May 20, 2010)

Ok guys, xorgs port (re)installing has gone fine, now it loads with no issue... Move forward to gnome2 installation.

Thanks
SYS


----------

